# [pgp]gnupg-curl est indisponible dans Portage ?(Résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Je souhaite utiliser de multiples serveurs de clés avec pgp avec le groupe de serveurs de clés sks ce qui implique l’installation de gnupg-curl affin de passer par le protocole hkps.

Sauf que gnupg-curl n’est pas disponible dans portage ni n’est présent en option dans les USE de app-crypt/gnupg.

Est-il raisonnable que je passe par un overlay qui le contienne ? Et si où lequel ?

Merci.

----------

## geekounet

Le package gnupg-curl chez Debian/Ubuntu fait partie du package source gnupg, compilé avec le support curl. Et chez Gentoo apparemment, vu l'ebuild, la dépendance à curl est en dur et /usr/libexec/gpgkeys_curl est bien installé. Donc tu n'as rien besoin d'installer d'autre.

----------

## k-root

par default les sources sont configurée avec with_libcurl  

 *Quote:*   

>  $ equery b /usr/libexec/gpgkeys_curl 
> 
>  * Searching for /usr/libexec/gpgkeys_curl ... 
> 
> app-crypt/gnupg (/usr/libexec/gpg2keys_curl)
> ...

 

gpgkeys_curl    gpgkeys_finger  gpgkeys_hkp  no soucy

----------

## Napoleon

Merci pour cette réponse très précise :)

----------

